# 2002 Altima w/2.4L



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tried connecting to this guys OBD2 connector and the ECU never linked to my tester! very weird wiggled and jiggled and made no difference....also noticed that with the ignition on and looking at the throttle butterfly and pressing the throttle the butterfly never moved so there's something going on with this ECU.....The guy also has Coolant in all 4 cylinders (BHG) hopefully and not a cracked head or block! any comments or suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a coolant connection through the throttle valve assembly. It's possible that there's a coolant breach in the throttle valve that's allowing coolant to enter the intake system. This could account for the presence of coolant in all the cylinders and also formation of rust in the throttle valve itself that could prevent it from operating.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

rogoman said:


> There is a coolant connection through the throttle valve assembly. It's possible that there's a coolant breach in the throttle valve that's allowing coolant to enter the intake system. This could account for the presence of coolant in all the cylinders and also formation of rust in the throttle valve itself that could prevent it from operating.


 No there son drove the car after he added water to the radiator and didn't quite put the radiator cap back on correctly and the cap came off and he continued to drive the car and overheated it....The weird thing is the car was running poorly but at least running and it turned off with me checking individual cylinder power distribution unplugging the coil packs one at a time to see which cylinders were making power and only 2 clylinders were contributing, it turned off and couldn't get that Altima to start again and that's when I noticed the cylinders full of water at least 1/4" -1/2" deep water after pulling plugs to perform a compression test....anyway I'm ure they have computer isses as well since the tester couldn't link to their OBD2 system....


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Got a chance to look furter into this 02 Altima non start situation:
1. Performed a compression test 1 cyl(170psi), 2 cyl(170psi), 3 cyl(160psi), 4 cyl(170psi)...checked and found no ignition at coil packs..IPDM has fuses as well and I believe #2 cyl coilpack may have shorted out and blown the fuse @ the IPDM since that connector is broken and the pins may have touched and momentarily shorted blowing the Ignition fuses... Pulled all my Mitchells.com info and found that Crankshaft sensor as well...I'll take another look tomorrow!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Update!!! Yes the #2 cylinder coilpack connector pin holding portion is broke and apparently the pins contacted each other blowing the fuse and therefore creating a no spark condition....15 amp fuse replaced on IPDM unit which has about 30 fuses on it as well (unlabelled)! So we got it started now I wanna see if they're consuming coolant....


----------

